# 1954 HARDING MODEL C Motorised Trike



## Wing Your Heel (May 10, 2013)

On youtube -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-_cBkKADQM

On website -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engine...gines-1954-harding-model-c-32cc-tws-tricycle/


----------



## Machine Age Victim (May 10, 2013)

really cool!


----------

